# I think Mama lost her hay basket!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I walked out in the barn today and saw this. All three of them were in her hay basket. She was trying to eat and had to keep nudging them out of the way. I am sure that they were nice and comfy in that pile of hay.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Awww...too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a picture alot like that, My does dont share well so I have a big feed pan I would put hay in and this is what I found










Sorry I didn't mean to hijack your thread I just thought it was funny how our triplets thought alike.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are both way to cute!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

:applaud: :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey mine do that too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats great, I know mine are not the only ones that do that. :ROFL:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That is cute! Goats do the cutest things! :laugh:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

BareCreekFarm said:


> That is cute! Goats do the cutest things! :laugh:


And the most annoying things. Lol :GAAH:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

No need to apologize about hijacking this is all friendly besides loved theother pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...so cute..... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!!!! Too cute!!!!


----------

